# Lawyer for a Day…. [OUI Related]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Lawyer for a Day&#8230;.

The workshop "Lawyer for a Day" is the same one presented to defense lawyers dealing with the current issues in the "Drunk Driving" case. At this workshop the police officer will experience, first hand, just how a lawyer builds a defense case. The police officer will leave the workshop with the confidence that comes from knowledge. Confidence that will translate into results&#8230;..on the street and on the witness stand.

COURSE OBJECTIVES

Knowledge of how lawyers work in building a defense case 
An understanding of Federally funded impact programs and how the defense lawyer will use them against the state.
A working knowledge of how lawyers use police records in building a defense&#8230;and how you can make your records "bulletproof" 
Practical pointers on the trial of the case 
How to make your "roadblocks and checkpoints" pass Federal Supreme Court muster
Knowledge about how lawyers attack the Field Sobriety Tests 
Insight into the "Questions 'Cops' Hate" and how to answer them 
Learn to counter the attacks on breath testing 
Earning the reputation of being a "DUI Guerilla"

And Much, Much More&#8230;&#8230;

At The Traffic Clinic we are currently offering our "Lawyer for a Day" workshop for law enforcement officers at the following location.

Boston, Massachusetts
October 7, 2004
Holiday Inn, Newton : I-95 Exit 22
(One mile south of the Mass Pike)
Special Government Room Rate Available
Call the Hotel (617-969-5300) For Room Reservation

http://trafficclinic.net/registration.htm

http://trafficclinic.net/


----------

